# Show us ya ferrets!



## Bearded_Lady (Aug 28, 2010)

Ok so this may be a bit ambitious, but i'm curious to see how many (if any) of you guys keep ferrets! It would be good if you could post up age, sex, how long you've had it etc. My friend recently got a ferret for her birthday and I have absolutely fallen in love with the little fuzzies. I'd also be curious to know, if you care to share, where you got your fuzz from, as they seem to be quite hard to come by...but hey i dont really know where to look i suppose. Cheers guys!


----------



## Hagos (Aug 28, 2010)

The one with the mask escaped 2 weeks ago 
This is when they were little


----------



## Bearded_Lady (Aug 28, 2010)

Cant see the pic Hagos  Im sorry for your loss. There was recently an albino ferret found in my area...and has since been taken to the vet to hopefully be claimed


----------



## Snowman (Aug 28, 2010)

Michelle has a Ferret.... [video=youtube;simatCov_SM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=simatCov_SM[/video]


----------



## Hagos (Aug 28, 2010)

yeah i was pretty dev
coz i was at the snow when it happened 

can you see the picture now?


----------



## Bearded_Lady (Aug 28, 2010)

Yeah i can Hagos they are adorable! I've heard ferrets are excellent escape artists... a friend of a friend had one fall out a 2 story window, only to come to the front door, unharmed


----------



## icedmice (Aug 28, 2010)

Such sweet little kits, sorry for your loss  .

This is mine his name is STINKY!!!










He's a a 3 year desexed male sable house ferret.
He's been used as a therapy animal in a nursing home and walks on harness!
​


----------



## Sarah (Aug 28, 2010)

i have 4 ferrets , one Taz which is our inside ferret he is quite old and the other 3 live in a huge cubby house outside.All my ferrets are rescues and all are desexed .



thats my newest addition when she was a kit, she is 9months old now.



taz



Daisey,



Teddy.


----------



## Sarah (Aug 28, 2010)

Hagos have you contacted the NSW ferret welfare society maybe they have come across your escaped ferret. So many ferrets are found by people and often they end up at RSPCA'S where they are then handed over to the club.


----------



## mrs_davo (Aug 28, 2010)

Wish we could keep ferrets here is QLD.....bugga.....


----------



## Kristy_07 (Aug 28, 2010)

What are they like as pets? Other than stinky


----------



## phoebe (Aug 28, 2010)

Kristy_07 said:


> What are they like as pets? Other than stinky


 
Really awesome fun. The sleep most of the time but when they are awake all they want to do is play. They can be very affectionate too. My little girl is such an attention seeker.


----------



## shellfisch (Aug 28, 2010)

ian_davo said:


> Wish we could keep ferrets here is QLD.....bugga.....



Yeah


----------



## Snakeman97404 (Aug 28, 2010)

Do they bite much?


----------



## Hagos (Aug 28, 2010)

No I haven't contacted the RSPCA 
I will do that

But to be honest
I dont think she would have survived 1 night in the wild
My ferrets are really small and are too accustomed to being a pet
And I live around a lot of ferrel cats

But it's worth a try


----------



## Sarah (Aug 28, 2010)

they are only stinky if they are not desexed , especially the males the stench is overpowering, however if desexed and kept in clean conditions the smell is a slight musky odour which really isnt that noticeable unless you have lots of ferrets .Ferrets are probably only active for about 6 -8 hours a day the rest they spend asleep. If they are well socialised they dont bite, some ferrets will nip in play if they are overexcited.

you never know Hagos someone might have found her and called the club or a shelter . If you get in contact with the club they usually have a list of strays and areas that they have been found in. One of my rescues a stray was also tiny when she was found, and two of my rescues were found wandering the streets.


----------



## Kristy_07 (Aug 28, 2010)

If I could just move over the border....


----------



## shellfisch (Aug 28, 2010)

Kristy_07 said:


> If I could just move over the border....



Yeah, they are a bit cute


----------



## daniel1234 (Aug 29, 2010)

Sorry only pics I have atm.
Mitt is called Bandit.
White one (which cheap camera has turned yellow) is Yoshi. He has black feathered though his fur.
Both male, about 8 months old or so I think, only just got them desexed a few weeks ago, live inside a big cage, let them run round the house and they are so funny to watch, they hop rather than run and pull the funnest faces as they look behind to see if your chasing them.
Bandit has started rolling on his back like a playfull cat when you walk up to him. He is so tame, never bitten, purchased from a first time breeder that mothered him and the rest of the litter. He cleans anything with a heartbeat.
Yoshi came from a big breeder and is nippy even though he has calmed down a little.
Both love to pounce on your leg then run off waiting for you to chase them.
I hate ferrets Stupid stinky, bitey, cute, funny lil things.

Btw, we lost bandit once, called ferret association, rspca, animal welfare. Got him back fortunately as Yoshi was fretting, he stopped eating, did not come out of his cage, hid under his bedding...such a sad 48hrs.


----------



## Bearded_Lady (Aug 29, 2010)

Icedmice I love that first picture of Stinky! Looks like a cheeky little ferret. Sarah your ferrets are beautiful, I love the colour of the first one. I have been told that keeping them outside reduces their lifespan...have you had any issues with it at all? From the looks of your ferrets it doesnt look like it, they look fit and healthy. How long is the lifespan of a ferret as I have heard mixed accounts ranging from 6yrs to 15 yrs! Daniel I'm glad you found Bandit! They look like they are good buddies!


----------



## gycho (Aug 29, 2010)

i love ferrets i had 6 at one stage i was trying to con my mrs into letting me get another one but to no prevail lol my first one panda she was a sable from hunting parents and she was that tame i could go for a walk around the block and she would follow without a haness i would just tap the side of my leg to get her to hurry


----------



## Sarah (Aug 29, 2010)

keeping them outside is no problem except in summer, all of mine come inside they dont tolerate heat at all , their cubby house is a kids cubby house so all wood with windows and a door so they are well protected. Like all animals they do need some sunlight so its not all that beneficial for them to be inside 24/7 all year round. They need a good diet fresh meat preferably a whole rabbit for eg if they can be convinced to eat it is much better then dry good quality cat biscuits . Anyone in Melbourne who is interested in ferrets the club currently has heaps of rescues available for adoption. Alas many get ferrets on a whim when they are cute and tiny then dont fully realise what they are in for and dump or give them up when they get passed the kit stage.


----------



## icedmice (Aug 29, 2010)

Lifespan 5-11 yrs according to "Ferrets, Rabbits and Rodents" by Katherine E Quesenberry and James W Carpenter.
It's a veterinary manual I ordered from the UK. My vet highly recommended it. 
It would depend on your ferret.

My ferret is a one any only, when he crosses over the rainbow bridge I'm not getting another, I couldn't replace my Stinky boy.


----------



## daniel1234 (Aug 29, 2010)

Bandit loves his baths. Yoshi is not to keen on them. Yet they both play in the dogs water and will join you in the shower if they are allowed out at that time. We were lucky to get Bandit back, apparently the people who found him were going to keep him but had other animals that did not get along. He was found the next morning so spent a night out, was about six months old at the time, and he is actually 10 months old now.


----------



## x.ally.x (Sep 1, 2010)

Its nice to see all the different ferrets 

I used to have a couple they were my babies but i started working too much and couldnt look after them so had to give them to my local association  was really hard but i knew it was for the best, but i cant wait till i can start my lil fuzzy family again when im all ready


----------



## LadyJ (Sep 2, 2010)

Any more pictures of them enjoying some set-ups? I'm interested...


----------



## Asharee133 (Sep 2, 2010)

LadyJ said:


> Any more pictures of them enjoying some set-ups? I'm interested...


i swear we are related :lol: i want a ferret so bad, but i have no room :lol:


----------



## LadyJ (Sep 2, 2010)

Asharee133 said:


> i swear we are related :lol: i want a ferret so bad, but i have no room :lol:


 
We must be related... I'm in the exact same boat! :lol:


----------



## byron_moses (Sep 2, 2010)

ill have to get mine out i think and take some pics


----------



## Asharee133 (Sep 2, 2010)

oh this thread is depressing! i want a ferret


----------



## raaaa (Sep 3, 2010)

stupid qld


----------



## Tristan (Sep 3, 2010)

i think we can keep them here in WA strange we usually don't get anything here, how much does a ferret go for?


----------



## Sarah (Sep 3, 2010)

well depends on the state if you want to purchase a rescue or rehomed ferret here in Vic it costs $100 for a desexed ferret.They try to match one to your experience and likes.WA has a very large club called WAFFS im sure they have a website.


----------



## reptileaddiction (Sep 3, 2010)

I miss my ferrets. Unfortunately we can't keep ferrets up here. They're on the banned list in the NT. :cry:


----------



## thals (Sep 3, 2010)

daniel1234 said:


> View attachment 161381
> View attachment 161380
> 
> White one (which cheap camera has turned yellow) is Yoshi.


 That reminds me of exactly the way my dog sleeps LOL so adorable!


----------



## ezekiel86 (Sep 3, 2010)

god some of them are soo cute...do they bite as much as people say?


----------



## daniel1234 (Sep 4, 2010)

We got Bandit from a first time breeder who mothered the kits. He has never bitten and will clean any animal or person that lets him. You can put him up near your face and he will just lick you.
Yoshi came from a big breeder who did not handle them. Although he has calmed down he still nips and you dont let him near your head.
When buying them they will show their temprements really quick with a bit of a hold if the seller doesnt tell you.


----------

